# Aye, you get the bow itch don't you?



## Tailfeather (Jun 8, 2010)

Been looking at different bowyers and bows and planning the next one....

Want one in the 54 lb range.....I really like D-style bows....especially the BamaBows Royal (curly maple, elm, zebrawood) and the Howard Hill cheetah.

Then I look at the more R/D bows and think....boy it'd be nice to have a buffalo bow or one of Apex's pronounced r/d bows......or maybe a Shrew....

Good Grief!!


----------



## fountain (Jun 8, 2010)

plenty of gooduns around...and no need to go out of state either


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah I got it kinda got it bad!!...............Got one of Apex's bows coming along here!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544676

Can't wait!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 8, 2010)

fountain said:


> plenty of gooduns around...and no need to go out of state either


Got a suggestion in particular?  Anybody that shoots like you deserves a listen.


----------



## fountain (Jun 9, 2010)

big jim makes some fine bows...predator recurves are also super nice and shoot really good..kinda partial to them two

marty makes good uns too, chris spikes made 3 that turned out very nice and shoot very good as well


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been getting itch for a few things. Big Jim's 3 piece with 2 set of limbs at 50 & 45 lbs. Also looking to buy a trail camera to put at a mud hole. Dang pigs been driving me crazy. I want to know what time they're coming by. A night sit might be in store. I've busted them a few times in the last month along the main creek. Two have bit the dust though. I AR one and poked one with a Grizzly. Oh, yes I have the itch. Mike


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 9, 2010)

Yup had to scratch my itch with a Big Jim Buffalo 48lb's at my 27" draw, shouldn't be much longer


----------



## Dennis (Jun 9, 2010)

Well i used to have that problem and the only way i have found to cure it was to buy them all.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 9, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Well i used to have that problem and the only way i have found to cure it was to buy them all.



And then try to sell them so you could buy some more...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 10, 2010)

Stump Shooter said:


> Yup had to scratch my itch with a Big Jim Buffalo 48lb's at my 27" draw, shouldn't be much longer



Good deal, proud for ya! I bet it will be handsome. 

The 3 pc BigJim bow Chase has is sharp looking, quiet, and
man, he shoots is good. 

My itch is down to about once a month now, which, is an improvement.


----------



## gurn (Jun 10, 2010)

I scratched my ich too many times lately. Better let it and the wallet heal up for awhile.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 10, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Good deal, proud for ya! I bet it will be handsome.
> 
> The 3 pc BigJim bow Chase has is sharp looking, quiet, and
> man, he shoots is good.
> ...



I'll say! There for a while, your middle name seemed to be "PM sent."


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 10, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Good deal, proud for ya! I bet it will be handsome.
> 
> The 3 pc BigJim bow Chase has is sharp looking, quiet, and
> man, he shoots is good.
> ...



That's not what the mail-lady would say!!!!
not to mention those itchy arras either!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 10, 2010)

I broke out and bought me another bow. Told the wife it was for Nolan but I can shoot it too.
She laughed...It's 50#@28" and he can shoot it good at 24"

It's the low cost Martin Jaguar and we will probably set it up for fishing.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 10, 2010)

No comment....... 
I have scratched the Itch to well...


----------



## Elbow (Jun 10, 2010)

Bk you have such a bad itch even calamine lotion won't help!!!

I on the other hand am still scratchin'''''''
El


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 10, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Bk you have such a bad itch even calamine lotion won't help!!!
> 
> I on the other hand am still scratchin'''''''
> El



I have been good!!!
the Last new one was in April and I have sold one since then. 
I haven't even looked twice since the Red Elm hunter.


----------



## Elbow (Jun 11, 2010)

Sure BK, sure you haven't sure....... 
El


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 11, 2010)

Every time I squirrel a little away, to scratch that itch, something that takes priority comes along and consumes it. Another bow would be good, but food, clothing, and shelter are better.


----------



## fountain (Jun 11, 2010)

i cant do all the bow swapping some do...messes with my form and bad habits start.  find a goodun and stick with it!


----------



## Elbow (Jun 12, 2010)

Exactly Fountain, I was told my Big Jim bow should last me until I'm a young lady in my 80's!!!  
El


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2010)

don't over look Gene Sander's either........he builds both recurves and long bows and i think you will find his bows will shoot right there with the best of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2010)

forgot to add he is a Georgia boy too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slasher (Jun 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah I got it kinda got it bad!!...............Got one of Apex's bows coming along here!!
> 
> Can't wait!!



Yeah... He need's to stop posting all those good looking D shaped bows... I keep thinking and #1 son is trying to work into my 42# bow but isn't quite there... Probably going to lose that one pretty soon...

I keep saying to myself,"self you might want to go ahead and get you one of them APEX bows before you really need it!"  It is amazing how we can rationalize things... Unfortunately his Momma doesn't think like me...


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 21, 2015)

Nope, but I've got a powerful bacon, lettuce, and mater samich itch. Got me some Good maters, head of lettuce, center cut bacon,  fresh loaf of bread, and a new jar of mayo. Dash of salt and pepper...gonna scratch that itch shortly. Oh, then I'm going outside and shoot my traditional bow. Life ain't half bad, when good maters start coming in...praise the Lord.


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2015)

Reached back quite a ways, huh Barry?


----------



## JBranch (May 22, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Nope, but I've got a powerful bacon, lettuce, and mater samich itch. Got me some Good maters, head of lettuce, center cut bacon,  fresh loaf of bread, and a new jar of mayo. Dash of salt and pepper...gonna scratch that itch shortly. Oh, then I'm going outside and shoot my traditional bow. Life ain't half bad, when good maters start coming in...praise the Lord.



Just for you, Barry.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 22, 2015)

That's what I'm talking about JB.


----------



## dpoole (May 23, 2015)

Guy clark that song is a classic  GOT A VINYL ALBUM AT THE HOUSE WITH THAT SONG ON IT !!!!! Barry how is yo obama fridge coming along ??


----------

